# Shade and Sunny!



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

These are my two little monsters lol


This is Shade.She's extremely hyper and loves to groom my facial hair and teeth lol


This is Sunny. She's still a bit afraid of coming out of her cage and is very jumpy around loud noises,but still loves attention.


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

Gorgeous Babes! Very Cute!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awwww, cutie pies!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

CUTEEEEE!!

<3


----------

